# Your dog's family



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Came across some pictures that I had forgotten about when I was cruising Facebook. The shelter that rescued Woof and many of his family had pictures of them prior to some being shipped to other shelters for a better chance at being adopted. Woof and his family came from a puppy mill/hoarding situation in Quebec.











































There used to be a couple of pictures of a volunteer and Woof cuddling on the floor with each other but I can't find it now. He looked so scared, skinny and hairless.

Do you guys have any pictures of your dog's family? I can certainly see some similarities with Woof and his relatives.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

What great pictures to have as a reminder of where your guy came from! 
All but Madison at my house are rescues. Unfortunately I only have 2 pictures of one of mine in the pound and that was my little guy Tommy that passed away last year. Angel, Lily, Sabrina and Camden came from the same pound but I have no "prison mugshots" of them. Nat and Toby were both surrendered to the humane society and I did have a letter from Toby's former owner but no photos. Briana and Bailey were both owner surrendered and Karma was abandoned at a boarding facility but still no photos from their past.
I do wish I knew more about some of their former lives but I guess I never will....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky came from a litter of 5 chow puppies. There were over 60 applications for them and I said I would really like the white boy because I had just lost my cream chow puppy, but I would take any of them. They said they were looking for only experienced chow owners, especially for the white puppy because he was the most active (they had named him 'Ion' ) but I could fill out an application and they would put it with the rest. 

An hour later I got a call and he was mine! I only got to meet Rocky, but I saw pictures of all his brothers and sisters. One puppy got returned and readopted, and one turned into a therapy dog. And one turned into Rocky!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I didn't adopt Buck. I bought him from a breeder. I can't seem to find the pictures of his momma or his litter(they're here somewhere!) but I do have pictures of his sire. I clearly have too many pictures on my computer


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I wish I had pictures of Boone's family. Just to see what they were all like, don't have any of Ranger's either, but I have seen one of Ranger's puppies (the boyfriend bred him once before neutering him before we met) and he looks very similar to Ranger. Woof has about 40 relatives in Toronto I was told. 


Dude and Bucks Mamma, what is all that gear on his neck? I see what looks like a regular collar, and maybe a gps collar? I've seen a few Beagles with several collars on as well and it's always made me curious.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Tucker was born in a foster home. His mother was found wandering the streets with a male dog, so they assumed that was daddy...Tucker looks more like the male than the female so I think he is daddy too, but it's not for sure. Both parents must have a lot of other things in their background.

This is Tucker, for reference:

















His brother:

























His mother (there were three pups, one died young)









Supposed father









Bother parents

























I don't know where the boys' hair came from!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Little Brown Jug said:


> I wish I had pictures of Boone's family. Just to see what they were all like, don't have any of Ranger's either, but I have seen one of Ranger's puppies (the boyfriend bred him once before neutering him before we met) and he looks very similar to Ranger. Woof has about 40 relatives in Toronto I was told.
> 
> 
> Dude and Bucks Mamma, what is all that gear on his neck? I see what looks like a regular collar, and maybe a gps collar? I've seen a few Beagles with several collars on as well and it's always made me curious.


When coonhounds hunt they are just kind of set loose to hunt and they are tracked down once they have treed something. One is a normal collar, one is a GPS collar, and one is a vibration collar (not shock).


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Murph's Dad, Jelli Roll Morton:



























His Mommy, Izzy


















And his brother (direct litter mate, Wally)














Abbie with her siblings at the shelter (would love to know what her parents looked like!)










I find it interesting that the woman who has Abbie's sister that lives down the road (she owns the dog that is the darker golden color in the picture) said that she had a choice to take Abbie but chose her dog because she thought Abbie's coat color was weird. If you had shown me that picture, Abbie sticks out the most, she would have been the one I wanted lol


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

My sheltie's mom 
View attachment 7813


Cherri's Dad
View attachment 7814


Cherri's Babies and one is my Dixi
View attachment 7815


All spoiled rotten and loved from day one! They don't know how good they have it.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Although Bruce is a rescue, I tracked down his "breeder" who sent me photos. I'm posting from my phone, and apparently only saved a couple of pics of his sire.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Mateo's Father








(Harry "Deliver the Goods for Rozeldogue", Import from England. He took 4th place at Crufts, 2010)

Mateo's Mother








(Nora "Noranook Far Niente"--Her sire is International Champion Bam-Bam Wielki Dunczyk)

Another one of Mom, Nora:









Baby Mateo









Somewhere I have a photo of the "puppy pile"-- 11 pups!-- but I'd have to do some digging...


----------

